# PowerCON vs. PowerCON TRUE1?



## Christopher Dix (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello ControlBooth,

I am researching some new LEDs to recommend for my school, and the fixture I was looking at says it has "Neutrik powerCON TRUE1 Power In/Out." After looking at cabling options, I am a bit confused as to the differences between standard PowerCON and PowerCON TRUE1. Is it possible to use a standard PowerCON cable to connect to TRUE1 devices?

A bit of context as to why I'm asking: I am okay with purchasing PowerCON TRUE1 cables to interconnect fixtures, but I am having trouble finding Edison to TRUE1 adapters for the start of each run (I ideally need the ability to plug the start of each run into a "regular" outlet). I am able to source Edison to standard powerCON adapter cables, but I'm not finding any way to connect power to the start of a powerCON TRUE1 run.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Amiers (Jul 3, 2019)

https://www.fullcompass.com/prod/276601-lex-a5018-12-male-edison-to-female-powercon-true1-adapter

Prolly just the way you typed it in search. 

It’s called True1 not powercon true 1. 

No you can’t plug powercon into true1 they are different connectors. 

Stick with one or the other and you should be fine.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jul 3, 2019)

The fundamental difference between PowerCon and PowerCon TRUE1 is that TRUE1 is rated for make and break under load, while standard PowerCon is not. The two connectors are not intermateable.

You should be able to source the Edison to TRUE1 cable from a number of sources including Lex Products.

ST


----------



## Christopher Dix (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you both for your informative replies! I was able to find the adapter I needed from Full Compass.

- Chris


----------



## soundlight (Jul 7, 2019)

I've yet to receive a fixture with True1 connections that does not come with either a True1 to Edison adapter or True1 to bare end for you to install an Edison or other connector yourself. Everything from ADJ up to Clay Paky comes with this. Have you encountered a fixture that does not? I'd be interested to know, and from what brand.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 7, 2019)

What are you looking for - true 1 to twist? Stage pin? Other?


----------



## JohnD (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anyone found out if the True1 and True1-TOP are intermateable?


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 8, 2019)

JohnD said:


> Has anyone found out if the True1 and True1-TOP are intermateable?



Yes, the TOP series is compatible with the original series.


----------



## macsound (Jul 8, 2019)

Since this is a new thread and I've never used a True1 connector, only powercon which I love. 
Whats the current status with the true1 scandal? Was there some adjustment made in current models that prevent the mis-mating?
I thought that after something that scary, the whole product would be discontinued.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 8, 2019)

MNicolai said:


> Yes, the TOP series is compatible with the original series.



I've also already used them this way. I actually prefer the TOP as it is all black and the locking mechanism seems sturdier and has more grip on it making it easier to use.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 8, 2019)

@macsound, no resolution. All Neutrik did was send out that notice telling people not to be jackwagons, forcing the connectors in the wrong way -- and that you should regularly inspect the condition of your plugs.


----------



## macsound (Jul 8, 2019)

So interesting. 
I remember a highschool theatre I worked in that changed to twistlock from stagepin during a remodel because there was some study about kids inadvertently plugging pin in the wrong orientation in the dark. 
I imagine this being an issue with exploding powered speakers or LEDs with the true1


----------



## tdrga (Jul 8, 2019)

macsound said:


> Since this is a new thread and I've never used a True1 connector, only powercon which I love.
> Whats the current status with the true1 scandal? Was there some adjustment made in current models that prevent the mis-mating?
> I thought that after something that scary, the whole product would be discontinued.


At least one major electronics dealer lists the female True1 (original yellow) connector as discontinued. It looks like they are being replaced by the TOP version, which mates with the original True1. I haven't seen the TOP version so I don't know if they have made improvements to prevent mis-mating.
-Todd


----------



## tdrga (Jul 8, 2019)

soundlight said:


> I've yet to receive a fixture with True1 connections that does not come with either a True1 to Edison adapter or True1 to bare end for you to install an Edison or other connector yourself. Everything from ADJ up to Clay Paky comes with this. Have you encountered a fixture that does not? I'd be interested to know, and from what brand.


Vari*lite is shipping their new VL2600 fixtures with just a True1 female connector - no cable included, not even a bare end. They say it's the new standard...
-Todd


----------



## JohnD (Jul 8, 2019)

I was wondering about the price difference and at FullCompass, they no longer list the original True1 cable ends, just the True1-TOP.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 8, 2019)

tdrga said:


> At least one major electronics dealer lists the female True1 (original yellow) connector as discontinued. It looks like they are being replaced by the TOP version, which mates with the original True1. I haven't seen the TOP version so I don't know if they have made improvements to prevent mis-mating.
> -Todd



It is still possible, but it certainly isn't easy when they are new.


----------



## coolsvens (Jul 15, 2019)

MNicolai said:


> @macsound, no resolution. All Neutrik did was send out that notice telling people not to be jackwagons, forcing the connectors in the wrong way -- and that you should regularly inspect the condition of your plugs.


Correct. However they have come out with a new True1 (The all black version) that has fixed this issue.


----------



## djalexreed (Jul 8, 2022)

Christopher Dix said:


> Hello ControlBooth,
> 
> I am researching some new LEDs to recommend for my school, and the fixture I was looking at says it has "Neutrik powerCON TRUE1 Power In/Out." After looking at cabling options, I am a bit confused as to the differences between standard PowerCON and PowerCON TRUE1. Is it possible to use a standard PowerCON cable to connect to TRUE1 devices?
> 
> ...




Amiers said:


> https://www.fullcompass.com/prod/276601-lex-a5018-12-male-edison-to-female-powercon-true1-adapter
> 
> Prolly just the way you typed it in search.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 16, 2022)

Amiers said:


> It’s called True1 not powercon true 1.


That turns out not to be the case. 

[ From the webpage Mike linked to ]


----------



## Amiers (Jul 16, 2022)

Jay Ashworth said:


> That turns out not to be the case.
> 
> [ From the webpage Mike linked to ]View attachment 23223



I realized that when someone rezzed this thread and I looked at my own link . I retract and say that the technical term is powercon true 1 but the street name is just true 1.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 18, 2022)

Necro-posts.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 18, 2022)

TimMc said:


> Necro-posts.


Thriller was the #1 album for 37 weeks, with 7 top-10 singles, 2 #1's, the title track peaking at number four, a Grammy winning music video, and 32M albums sold the first year -- 70M today, keeping it the #1-selling album ever -- for some very good reasons.  

That tribute to all-things-necro music video, BTW, directed by John Landis and co-starring former Playmate Ola Ray, is still considered the best music video of all time by quite a number of folks -- it is certainly the longest at 13:42*.

#takethat

[ * Well, ok, Top Gun, at 110 minutes, is a longer music video, for "Danger Zone", by Kenny Loggins.  ]


----------

